# At what age do you start clipping Kitten's nails?



## hd1 (Aug 31, 2012)

My eight week kitten has some pretty sharp needle like nails and he has a habit of crawling up my leg when I'm standing. My legs now look like I've been harming myself. 

Also what are the best clippers to get?


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

How long ago did you get your kitten? 8 weeks is a bit young to be away from mum.

Use human nail clippers. 
Beware it isn't as easy as it sounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eek6:


----------



## hd1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ingrid25 said:


> How long ago did you get your kitten? 8 weeks is a bit young to be away from mum.
> 
> Use human nail clippers.
> Beware it isn't as easy as it sounds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:eek6:


Just got him this Saturday. I tried to ask the breeder if I could keep him with his mother until he was 12 weeks, but I was told if I didn't take him someone else would. So he was leaving no matter what. Luckily he's doing great. very well behaved, he's just into everything lol.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Be very careful only to take the very tip off the claw,best to have someone hold the kitten while you clip,or wait until your kitten is very sleepy.As you will be going to the vet soon for vaccination ect ,if you are not sure about trying, it ask the vet to show you how to do it.


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

Do you still need to clip nails even if your cat uses scratching posts regularly? :


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've never clipped my cats nails/claws


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

donnamatrix said:


> Do you still need to clip nails even if your cat uses scratching posts regularly? :


 Indoor cats tend to have sharp claws as they just dont wear them down naturally like cats who go outside,Scratching posts dont seem to help to stop the growth.I clip Meeko's about once a month esp.the front ones,hind ones less often also dew claws need to be clipped occasionally.


----------



## hd1 (Aug 31, 2012)

I gave it a go and managed to clip one paw, but he decided he had enough and moved away from me. I think it might take a few days to get them all done.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do not use human nail clippers. They crush the claw instead of cutting it, so they can be painful for the cat. Use the scissor type clippers that you can buy in pet shops. I find those the easiest.

I start my kittens when they aren't much more than 4 or 5 weeks old, so you should be safe to clip at 8 weeks. Make sure not to clip into the pink triangle on the claw though.


----------



## donnamatrix (Sep 19, 2009)

hd1 said:


> I gave it a go and managed to clip one paw, but he decided he had enough and moved away from me. I think it might take a few days to get them all done.


I've just cut Yuki's using our sharp human nail clippers while she was napping. Got them all done  So much easier than years of trimming rats' tiny claws!


----------

